# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Out of QT - office crestie

## pretends2bnormal

My second crested gecko is finally out of quarantine, but I'm now accustomed to having a gecko around my desk, so I opted to set up a bit smaller footprint tank by my desk instead of set up by the other crestie in the living room (and now we have a spare 18x18x24 tank out there... might have to find something else for that next year)

We got "him" a few months ago as a few month old gecko.  He's significantly jumpier when handled than our other (who I sometimes question if she is aware of how to jump since she only jumps if it is just barely beyond walking distance & she really wants to go there; no death leaps), but this boy is a very predictable jumper... straight forward whichever way he is facing if there is anything within 3 feet of him.  

A few pics of when we got him:






We recycled some wood and plants from our giant day gecko's juvie tank to use, so the grape wood is well seasoned and we have a solid springtail/dwarf white isopod clea up crew we seeded this tank with.  

Using a 12"×12"×24" exo terra (small x-tall) tank, 2 different colored pothos vines, and a plant I forgot the name of.  We've got a few more decor pieces coming and might add more pothos to fill in the space later.

I've yet to really settle on a name for him, so if you have any suggestions, let me know!



A few funny positions I've spotted him in already after he got moved in yesterday.




And an overview of the tank itself.


Pretty sure he's a tiger, possibly dalmatian (as he's grown, I'm seeing more black spots, though I'm not sure how much is needed to qualify as one).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-04-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-04-2019),dr del (08-05-2019),_gunkle_ (08-12-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Ugh, I shouldn't even look, these things are frightfully CUTE!  Stop making me want one!   :Wag of the finger:    hahaha!

And for a name, I might call him Colgate, just giving equal (brand) time.   :Very Happy:

----------

_pretends2bnormal_ (08-04-2019)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> Ugh, I shouldn't even look, these things are frightfully CUTE!  Stop making me want one!     hahaha!
> 
> And for a name, I might call him Colgate, just giving equal (brand) time.


Hahaha.  Cresties are one of the lowest maintenance pets, so you should definitely get one!! And doing bioactive means no real need to change substrate (maybe add some every year or so as the plants deplete nutrients and it compacts some).  Feed every 1-2 days easy to mix up CGD, mist down once a day, and you're all set.  :Smile:  our other gecko cages are on an automatic mister, so even that chore is avoidable.

Our other crestie got named Flash because she escaped at 3 grams and we found her under our toaster oven with a flash light. (Toaster oven makes for a bad name, and we knew a few pets named Toast personally and chose to avoid that confusion, so Flash it was.)

I was trying to think of fire-related names from the color/pattern, but never came up with anything I liked enough to keep.




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-04-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

You're SUCH a bad influence!

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> You're SUCH a bad influence!


Yes.. yes I am.  Everyone who knows me assumes I have the self control, but I really don't... at least when I can afford the time & cost to do something I want.  :Smile:  

Because I DEFINITELY didn't talk to a pet store employee yesterday about my axolotls, since she really wanted to get one, and explain where to buy good ones without pet store markup (local breeder attends our expos), tips & tricks to keeping water cold in TX, and all of the other husbandry info we've learned preparing for them and over the year and a half we've kept our two.  I suspect she will be at the expo later this month or NARBC next month to get an axolotl.

Pic of Flash for the heck of it.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-04-2019)

----------

